# 1st Post and question



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Folks,
Let me introduce myself. I've fished NE Ohio for years targeting mostly bass and walleye. Last year I decided to start fishing for pike and caught my first at the Cuyahoga River. I've caught some more this year from West Branch, and hooked into my first big muskie there which I promptly lost. Now I've got the fever! My experience has been that its much easier to catch fish in Rivers than lakes. I was talking to a local expert on the Mahoning River and he said that the stretch around Warren was considered bt the DNR as the best muskie fishery in the state. Anybody here able to confirm this? Does anybody know of any good stretches to fish from a kayak? Just so you know... I am strictly C&R, even with crappies and walleyes. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to OGF.

As far as your question goes, I can't confirm it. Maybe someone else here can help you out. I've heard it was good fishing but highly polluted. I have never fished it so I can't confirm anything.

Anyway, WB is an awesome fishery. Tough to figure out, but once you get a pattern working there, it's ON.

Hope you can get a better answer to your question.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as the Kayaking. The Cuyahoga has some good stretches to fish with the yak. You can put in at Waterworks park which is in Monroe Falls, or Riverview park which is on Front street in the falls. 

flash------------------------out


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The OGF Team is glad you registered  . We hope you enjoy your stay. Thanks ............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

welcome aboard, cant help with your question but iam sure others will.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome, we're glad to see you joined. Hope you get an answer to your question.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF.  I have seen a lot of people fishing the Mahoning in the area you mentioned but never stopped to see what the were catching. That point in the river should be very polluted.  You may want to call the ODNR and ask if they confirm what you heard.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome Aboard! They Got A Great Group Of Guys Here! Everyone Is Willing To Help. Also Nice To See Someone From My Neck Of The Woods. I Used To Fish Below Milton. Biggest Muskie Was A 3 Footer. Great Fishing! Jig


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Biodude

Hint: The Mahoning River from Warren to the Pa border was the first place in the United States were muskie where ever documented. Think BIG bucktails and surface baits 

As for big fish on a year to year basses West Branch and Lake Milton are your best bet to catch a 48-Inch or bigger muskie in the state of Ohio. Now until ice up is the time to be out at West Branch. 

Welcome to muskie fishing


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! KSU... I did kayak that stretch of the Cuyahoga at Waterworks, and that's where I caught my first pike. That thing hit 5 times before I hooked it! The pike did seem kinda small in the stretch where I fished. I heard downstream from the dock there is deeper water with bigger fish. I need to check out that stretch. 
FFFish, I was talking w/ Lauren Schroeder about the fishery. He was telling me about the pics the DNR guys had while electrofishing. I used to sample with him years back, but that was around Youngstown. Hint: don't eat the bullheads,lol. 
I'm going to try W. Branch again a couple times this fall out of my kayak for muskie. This is my favorite time of the year to get out, no hotdogging jetskiers!
Again, thanks for the warm welcome and if you guys see a yellow kayak totally pimped out w/ all the accroutrments, that be me! Stop by and say hi.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Biodude

I fish the Mahoning River from time to time. I've hooked and lost Muskie fishing for Channels there and have seen ones over 50" swimming around there. Back in the early 1900s the Mahoning was known for the native Muskie fishing. Milton was almost drained a few years back and most of the Muskie went with the water. I've seen the dams in Newton Falls and Levittsburg be almost level with the river so they would be all though it.

If I were to target Muskie that is where I would go at night.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03091500

Welcome Aboard Bio!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Let's see a pic of that yak! WOOHOO!

Winner


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

love the avatar WINNER !


----------

